# Snowbird FT- Boston GA



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Any news??


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Any news, please on derby?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Derby is Saturday


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Qual resylts
First. 7. Colt /Lardy
2nd. 19. Cherry/King
3rd 9. Reggie/Smith
4th 3 Harry/brown 
RJ. 1. Sage/Roberts 
Jams. 11. Caleb/attar
21 Max/Roberts


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks

3,4,6,7,8,10,14,15,17,18,19,20,24,25,27,29,30,32,37,38,39,40,41,44,46,47,48,49,52

29 Total

Open did not finish 10 dogs left


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Above are qual results.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Wade and Dave Smith on Reggie's Qualifying 3rd place. That's great!


Barb


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,32,33,34,36,
38,39,40,41,42,43,45,47,50,51,54,56,57,61,62,63,64,
66,68,69,70,71,73,74,75,77,79

Total 53


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to 4th
6 7 8 14 17 18 19 27 29 37 38 40 46 47 
14 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,7,8,14,17,18,19,27,29,37,38,40,46,47

Total 14. Starting at 8am


----------



## dalelong (Nov 1, 2011)

How about the Derby results?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby has 2 series left in the AM


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

7:30 start time

4 6 8 10 14 16 17 20 21 28 32 33 34 38 39 41 42 47 56 61 62 64 66 68 70 75 77 79 

28 total


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone have callbacks for the derby?


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates? Thanks


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Results posted on EE.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the updates along the way!


----------

